# Haven't Been Able to Find Any Info on Jennings Model T Target?



## goodoldboy (Aug 16, 2014)

So I have this older Jennings Model T Target that is white. I haven't been able to find any info at all online as far as a Model T Target model. And I have never seen a white Model T. From the design, I believe it is an earlier version of the Model T, but I just don't know. So, if I could get your guy's help in finding some more info on this particular bow it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Cold Weather (Dec 17, 2008)

I have a Jennings Model T and I have Jennings catalogs of the era of your bow as well. Your bow dates 1976 or later-and was a target version of the Jennings Model T.

what all would you like to know?


----------



## goodoldboy (Aug 16, 2014)

I was curious as to what year it was. I thought that the two limb bolts were from early 70's. But I'm not totally sure. Also, looking to see if I could find the specs on it.


----------



## Cold Weather (Dec 17, 2008)

I believe your bow dates 76-77. I have a Jennings catalog 1978 as I write..if your bow has TRI DRAW it is likely a 78. I dont have a 79 catalog, but I do have an 80-your bow is not in there.


The Jennings Mod T was introduced in 74-the very first 2 wheeler. Your bow is not a 74 or a 75 because your hangars have cut outs-that came in 76.

I had a 76 catalog, but sadly that was lost somehow when I relocated. I am fairly knowledgeable on Jennings bows-I still have mine from 75 and I have a Arrowstar, TStar and a Forked Lightening as well.

Your bow was manufactured in Jennings Valencia CA facility which was just outside LA. Letoff should vary between 40-50% the riser is alluminum alloy, limbs are laminated wood and Magna Ply.

two bolts means a ModT-non weight adjustable. The SuperT succeeded your and my model. If you would like to read of the SuperT I would be happy to fax you the catalog..I dont know how to scan and email..just PM


----------



## goodoldboy (Aug 16, 2014)

Thanks cold weather. I guess my information on the Jennings Model T is inaccurate. Glad to be able to talk with others who know more than I do. I appreciate the info. I don't need the catalog.


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

Before Jennings went to the weight adjustable Split T, the did make some wedges that could be used to adjust the weight up or down by a specific amount.

I am not familiar with the 1978 T but I do know that the Split T was available in 1979 with weight adjustment, split limbs, narrow plastic wheels with 3 adjustments for the string and 3 adjustments for the steel cable, and a fly-swatter cable guard. the same bow was available in 1980 along with the T-Star which had narrow aluminum wheels specific size for each inch draw and yoke cables between the limbs.

The Split-T was the better shooting bow and most of us made up cables with the yoke. However, there was less torque with the single side pull cable and many preferred that.

In 1981 the bows were the same, but, in 1982 the plastic Split-T wheels were made in aluminum and used the yoke. the single DL wheels were dropped. I cannot remember if the name was changed. It might have been the T-Star II, but I just changed over my 1980 T-Stars that had been changed back to Split-Ts, to the aluminum adjustable wheels with 3x3 adjustments. I remember shooting mine short/short with a string adjustment. Those things were cannons for what they were. We did not have IBO ratings then but even with round on round wheels and a 9.0 inch BH the bow would have been 288 IBO rating.


----------



## Cold Weather (Dec 17, 2008)

well, I did some checking and discovered I have a 1977 Jennings catalog. The Jennings Model T was available in 77 as was the weight adjustable SuperT.

The Model T was only available in a HUNTER version, so the Target Model T dates to 1976!

The Model T was adjustable with weight wedges up or down approx 8%


----------

